# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Shower caddies for bus and train windows!

## Travel2

Now this is not new technology, but a new spin on an old item.  If you've got a cross-country bus or train ride coming up, pick up one of those plastic shower caddies with suction cups-the kinds meant to hold your shampoo, razor, etc. in the shower.  


They are great for keeping all your little things together in one place, and come in all different sizes.  When I get on the bus, I stick it to the window and it holds my glasses, pen, small notebook, phone, loose change, purell, paperback novel, and anything else I might want access to.  And especially if you're sitting next to someone and it's a tight fit, this will save you from bumping elbows every time you need to reach into your pockets or your bag underneath the seat.  And to maximize space, while it's in your book bag, you can keep other items in it so it takes almost no space at all!

----------


## martinguptill

Travelling by bus and train both are very cost effective as well as popular way.It becomes successful in some countries like India.Also there are many facilities that we can get in it like shower and all.

----------

